# Forellenteiche in Luxemburg



## esox82 (24. Februar 2007)

Hi @ alle!
Ich möchte einmal ein Topic über die Forellenteiche in Luxemburg eröffnen,wo man seine persönlichen Erfahrungen,Fänge u.s.w. einschickt, bezw. Infos geben kann zu den vereinzelten Weihern die es in Luxemburg gibt.
Spontan fallen mir die Teiche in Küntzig,Lamadelaine,Petingen,Olingen und Boulaide ein.
Wenn jemand noch welche kennt bitte hier hineinposten.
Am 10.März fahre ich nach Küntzig zum angeln und werde dann hier Bericht erstatten.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Hier war wohl noch niemand in luxemburg an einen teich!!!!


----------



## seaman (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

moin,moin
Fischbach,Redingen,Pratz
Gruss Seaman


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Hallo,
und kannst du noch tipps,erfahrungenusw.geben?


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

P.S.: en schéinen bonjuer an d´fiels!


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Das scheint hier noch nicht so richtig zu klappen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Joar die Luxemburger angeln sich lieber ne Minne und schmeißen die in den Topf^^

loooooooooool

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

stimmt!
sowieso sind es meistens die portugiesen,die in luxemburg auf einen forellenteich angeln gehen, und ich glaub nicht,dass die hier etwas reinschreiben!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Mehr Platz für uns^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

stimmt,jedoch nicht am WE,da wimmelt es nur so von denen.
da brauchst du erst gar nicht dorthin zu fahren.(gilt für die teiche im süden)
im norden kommen meistens die BeWis (luxemburger senioren), die einem dann erklären,wie man angeln muss! (so geht das doch nicht,gib mir die angel mal)


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Häufig manchmal und meistens immer hilft die Boardsuche weiter, wenn auf einen neuen Thread keine Antworten eintrudeln.

Hier mal der Link zu meinem Bericht über den Forellenteich in Fischbach.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

loooooooooool

mfg Flo


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

und nur damit es nicht untergeht:
Wir haben damals dank eines "BeWis - Luxemburger Senioren" auch deutlich besser gefangen !!!!


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

@honeyball:
danke für den tipp und den tollen bericht.da war ich (leider) noch nicht hin,aber nach dem bericht glaube ich,dass ich mal dorthin gehe.
mfg Andy


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

überseh aber nicht, dass das ganze schon 3 jahre zurück liegt...


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

die BeWis sind bestimmt nach 3 jahren immer noch da! 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Über welchen Weiher redet ihr????

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

fischbach bei mersch.liegt so im zentrum von luxemburg.


----------



## esox82 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

So,hier ist nun mein bericht über den forellenteich in küntzig.
am samstag bin ich mit 2 freunden nach küntzig an der belgischen grenze zum angeln gefahren.
die anlage besteht aus 3 teichen,an welchen man auf forellen angeln kann.den ersten kann man für grössere gruppen reservieren und am letzten werden meistens wettbewerbe ausgetragen,so wie auch an diesem samstag.
das angeln am zweiten teich,dort wo wir waren,kostet 16€ für den ganzen tag,sprich von 7 bis 19 uhr.die anlage selbst ist bis 21 uhr geöffnet.
wir fingen also um 7 uhr an zu angeln und beschlossen,da man mit 2 ruten pro person angeln darf,eine rute mit 2 bienenmaden zu bestücken und jeweils einemit maden,teig und mehlwürmer.
nach ungefähr einer halben stunde konnte mein freund eine schöne refo auf bienenmaden landen.
da es noch sehr neblig war,also auch noch sehr kalt,boten wir unsere köder in einer tiefe von 1m-1,2m an.
kurz vor 8 und nochmals kurz nach 8 konnte ich zwei refos landen,danach blieb es sehr ruhig bis so gegen 10uhr als der nebel sich auflöste und die sonne auf den teich drückte.
wir stellten unsere köder etwas höher,auf ungefähr 50 bis 60cm und kurz danach konnten wir wieder 2 refos an land ziehen.
gegen halb 12 war es bereits um die 14 grad warm,so beschloss ich,mit einem sbirulino und teig zu schleppen,jedoch ohne erfolg.
erst die umstellung auf bienenmaden brachte beim ersten auswurf direkt erfolg.
um 12 uhr gingen wir essen,man kann dort zwischen 8 verschiedenen menüs wählen, die zwischen 12 und 18€ kosten und sehr gut schmecken.
nachmittags ging es so weiter,wie es morgens aufhörte.ich konnte noch 2 refos mit dem sbiro überlisten und meine freunde auch jeweils noch eine landen.
ab halb 6 jedoch,als die sonne nicht mehr auf den teich schien,blieben die bisse aus und wir beschlossen,einzupacken.
danach haben wir unsere fische dort noch gesäubert und ein kühles bier getrunken und machten uns auf den heimweg.
es war ein schöner tag und wir konnten 11 forellen und ein rotauge (auf maden gebissen )mit nach hause nehmen.
für 16€ bekommt man 6 forellen eingeworfen,3 morgens, 3 mittags,und man kann für den preis einen schönen angeltag am weiher verbringen!
P.S.: die forellen ließenwir uns abends noch richtig gut schmecken!


----------



## **bass** (13. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hey,
du hast da noch eine badewanne vergessen... und zwar in peiteng... da gibt's zwei tümpel sind immer für ein paar forellen gut... jedoch liegen sie nur bei 200-250 gr...

bin eigentlich nicht so der forellenangeln aber wenn ich mal gehe dann will ich auch viele fangen und da sin die tümpel in lamadelaine am besten vor allem sind die fisch im durschnitt dort am größten jedoch haben sie einen leichten erdigen geschmack... beste köder wie immer teig und bienenlarve, twister und teig und kleine ukeleis die mann dort am kleinen tümpel eimerweise fangen kann... versucht's mal ; )


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Danke für den tipp,bin auch oft dahin gegangen,aber in küntzig gefällt es mir am besten.
(Deen zu lamadeleng ass éierlech gesoot decken schrott.sin ganz oft dohinner gaangen,mee si waren sou domm a fräsch do,datt mer net méi dohinner gaangen sin.kann natiirlech sin,datt daat elo net méi sou ass.sou war et emol virun 5 joer)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

höhöhö ich verstehe dich^^
Petri zu den Forellen

eddi flo


----------



## **bass** (14. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

besonders freundlich sind sie wirklich nicht... fing mit nem freund mal im hochsommer 121 forellen, der typ hätte uns am liebsten erschlagen ; ))) geh da auch meistens hin um mir kleine ukeleis und gründlinge zu fangen, und dann leg ich immer noch eine auf forelle aus, ist mir nämlich ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen zu blöd diese angelei... aber geh mal ganz früh dahin und dann schmeisst du 2 kilo ( dunkles) futter in den weiher (so dass dich keiner sieht) und dann angelst du da mit stippe, du wirst dich wundern was die am grossen weiher für einen schleienbestand haben. 

am beschten ganz hannen um groussen weiher, probeier mol ; )


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

ok,merci fir den tipp,daat muss ech probéieren goen,kann een se och mathuelen? (d´schleien)
angeln auf forelle im puff find ich zwar nicht zu blöd,ich brauch das drillgefühl!!!
besonders beim schleppen wenn die sonne auf die teiche knallt!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

@flo:
hätte mich auch gewundert,wenn du es nicht verstanden hättest! 
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (19. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

jo, dei kanns du mathuelen... dokelt fudder, e bessi mais mat mueden an lass... dort gibt es auch brassen bis 2kilo wirst aber kaum mehr als zewi fangen, nimm auch ne matchrute mit denn nach 2-3 stunden drehen die karpfen immer mal vorbei und bei stückgewichten bis 13 kilo hast du keine chance mit der stippe.... glaub mir ich red da aus erfahrung...


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

ok,waert desen WE dohinner kucken goen
wusst nicht,dass es dort eine so grosse auswahl an fische gibt,ich dachte, man dürfe dort nur auf forelle angeln.
danke
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (24. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

nee am zweiten weiher erlaubt er auch das angeln mit stippe und futter hast nur immer irgendwelche leute die dir ein sack machen weil mann anfüttert obwohl es erlaubt ist und wenn du dann auch noch ne forelle an land ziehst dann geht der streit gleich los... glaub er erlaubt sogar karpfenangeln, ab dem 15. september darfst du dort sogar auf hecht angeln...

ach ja zum fischreichtum, da gibt es ne menge drin, rotaugen,rotfedern,brassen, vereinzelte (kleine zander) hechte, barsch, schleien, orfen,lauben,gründlinge...


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

ok,danke,dann werde ich heute mal vorbeischauen,und nächste woche einenansitz wagen.
mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (28. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

wir fahren am Karfreitag mal nach Reiler. Mal sehen ob es was wird. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermassen.

Gruss
Uwe & Moni


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Na dann wünsche ich viele dicke fische!
ihr könnt ja danach einen bericht hierhin schreiben.
mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (28. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Moijen Andy,

Bericht kommt.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

und was ist mit ddem weiher in boulaide, ist weit schöner als alle anderen ok liegt etwas weiter im norden aber die fahrt lohnt sich allemal, der setzt auch immer grosse forellen ein. 
am 9ten april "peche a la grosse saumonee".. ist gut um sich die zeit bis zur eröfnung im juni zu vertreiben..


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

@luke dusk: ich habe boulaide nicht vergessen,den habe ich im ersten post erwähnt 
P.S.: wekomm um board
mfg Andy


----------



## luke_dusk (30. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

sorry haat net alles gelies..


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

net schlemm! 
du kanns jo en bericht iwwert boulaide schraiwen,ech war bis elo réicht eemol do an daat war firun 4 joer.


----------



## esox82 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

bringe nur mal das topic wieder hoch


----------



## esox82 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hier scheint wohl keiner mehr in luxemburg auf forellen zu angeln


----------



## **bass** (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

salut,

war jetzt endlich mal wieder angeln aber leider nur im puff...

am ersten tag als ich los ging ,gings eigentlich gut... gab gleich acht davon 2* ü500gr an nem nachmittag

am zweiten tag andere rute mit und weiter raus geangelt, da gings richtig gut, nämlich 32 an nem nachmittag...

und gestern war ich auch wieder los leider gabs nur 6, saßen alle an der oberfläche und verschmähten fast jeden Köder, hätte ich da nur können mit fliegengerte angeln...

war jedes mal in cenzeg...

de, den es interressiert der erste tümpel sitzt voller fische jedoch ist es ein wenig zu warm um die forellen vernünftig fangen zu können


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

dann sag ich mal petri heil trotzdem!
ich möchte auch noch ein oder zweimal zum forellensee,ehe das grenzgewässerangeln wieder beginnt.ausserdem ist mein vorrat an forellen erschöpft und ich wollte mal wieder grillen!
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hey,
war gestern wieder los, und wieder in cenzeg... 

hab 23 stück ergattert am nachmittag, alle am unteren tümpel gleich in der ecke wenn mann rein kommt, sind noch ein paar kilofische drin schätz mal 5... also wäre noch einen versuch wert... (die dicken mit der ''palette'')

werde jetzt aber vermutlich nicht mehr bis zum 20juni angeln gehen können, wegen der arbeit... 

und danach sieht mann mich eh nicht mehr auf nem forellentümpel... deswegen wird dieser beitrag vermutlich der letzte sein den ich hier rein schreibe... dann gibt's berichte von sauer und mosel...


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

nicht schlecht!
ich werde nächste woche auch mal wieder nach küntzig fahren.
dann schau ich mir den unteren tümpel mit der palette mal genauer an!
mfg Andy


----------



## HaschMich (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Hallo,

habt ihr zufällig die genauen Adressen der Teichanlagen oder haben die ne HP ? Bin im August für 3 Wochen in der Nähe von Trier und würde da gerne mal vorbeischauen.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## esox82 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Hallo HaschMich:
hier sind einige adressen und webpages
http://www.reilerweier.lu/?lang=de&ID=7&PHPSESSID=302a655419e631a89464df99e
http://ap.luxweb.com/luxweb/neosear...000&lan=FR&sessionKey=px4l9gZAPn7jFGSl2EwcbpR
mfg Andy


----------



## HaschMich (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Danke


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

auch diesen thread brinde ich mal wieder hoch....


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

leider kein link da,cremeschnitte
bin aber gespannt, ob du noch weitere forellenteiche hier kennst,wie die,die ich gepostet habe......|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

guter link,wobei man jedoch beachten muss,dass echternach,esch/sure und remerschen keine "forellenpuffs sind,sondern stauseen sind.in echternach würde es mich wundern,wenn da überhaupt noch forellen drin sind,remerschen wäre mir neu,wenn es da welche gäbe und esch/sure bin ich mir nicht sicher.
die anderen dort aufgelisten seen,sind alles forellenweiher.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

In Echternach gibt es nur noch Großforellen, da der Rest durch Hecht und Zander verspeist wurde und der Besatz eingestellt wurde, da die Fische nur noch als Futter dienten!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (3. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hey hab da auch noch nen tümpel für euch hab da aber noch nie geangelt und zwar in weiswampach soll dort auch einige schöne barsche geben... weis aber gar nicht was das kostet bzw. wie das reglement dort ist ist für mich auch ein bisschen weit...

anscheinend ist der weiher in cenzeg noch geöffnet weis jemand was davon? bin nämlich schon auf entzug muss wieder was an die leine bekommen ; )


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hey mike!
ja,der in weiswampach soll sehr gut sein,jedoch war ich auch noch nicht da,da er so weit weg ist.
die fliegenfischerektion der FLPS geht immer dorthin und bestreitet auch ihre wettkämpfe dort.
von küntzig weiss ich leider nicht ob der auf ist


----------



## Mull (4. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

also der Weiher zu Kentzeg ist auf jeden Fall schon offen... glaub die haben erst gar nicht zugemacht  War vor 2 Wochen nur mal vorbei schaun und obwohl mehr als die Hälfte des Weihers zugefroren war, waren doch schon einige am Angeln! 
Mir war es jedoch zu kalt an diesem Tag


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hallo mull!
danke für die infos,wird den mike bestimmt freuen


----------



## **bass** (5. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

glaub da muss ich dann nächste woche mal ne session organisieren ; )


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

ich glaub,da bist du nicht der einzige


----------



## **bass** (13. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

nur ne kleine info noch der weiher in kentzeg ist nur im dezember geschlossen...


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

danke für die info,mike!
da ich nun den examen hinter mir habe,werd ich mal wieder bei ihm vorbei schauen.der flo kommt bestimmt auch mit


----------



## luke_dusk (13. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

am samstag ist auch ouverture am weiher in boulaide..
und ostermontag werden dort 150kg grosse lachsforellen eingesetzt...

im stau esch/sure gibts auch forellen, fange jedes jahr welche dort im april , man muss nur wissen wo. 

habe auch von den "riesen" hechten gehört die antscheinent in echternach herumschwimmen, da scheint also was dran zu sein. lebender köfi ist alerdings dort verboten soweit ich weiss.. habe vor einigen jahren regelmässig gute zander dort gefangen, aber von hechten war damals keine spur. Der aufseher hat mir mal erzählt er hätter schon mehrere ruten beim hechtangeln dort gebrochen und es wären sicher einige über 1,20m im see. müsste man mal gezielt probieren.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Naja, wenn einer eine Rute beim Hecht bricht, muss man schon sehr an seinen anglerischen Fähigkeiten zweifeln Aber anderes Thema.
Kennt jemand einen See wo man auch mit Spinner und Wobbler fischen darf?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

@luke_dusk:
wenn boulaide doch nur nicht so weit weg wäre
@flo:
da kenn ich nur den in kanach


----------



## **bass** (19. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

hey leute,

war jetzt einige mal in kenzeg mit mehr oder weniger erfolg... es gehen noch nicht genug leute angeln... schneider bin ich aber nie geblieben... jedoch sind seine forellen recht klein etwa 200-250gr hat aber jedoch noch ein paar kiloburschen drin... war noch niemand von euch an so nen tümpel angeln? hatte sogar zwei auf dropshot ; )


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

petri,mike!
nee,war ich noch nicht,möchte aber nächste woche gehen,da ich neue sachen testen möchte.an welchem der drei weiher warst du denn?


----------



## **bass** (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

war einige male am ersten da gabs im schnitt an nem nachmittag etwa 6 forellen, war aber nur dort weil der schon gepachtet wurde, besser find ich aber den zweiten da gibt es auch mehr dicke forellen... hatte auf elritze sogar ne bachforelle von 1,4 kilo... das hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht... als tipp kann ich dir mitgeben dass alles auf grund gefangen wird, und wenn du spinnfischst dann nehm dir ne ganz weiche rute denn beim kleinsten widerstand lassen sie gleich los... anderer tipp setz dich jedesmal bei den einlauf, denn die fische die eingeworfen werden bleiben meistens dort wenn du dann ein paar bzw. diese gefangen hast etwa gegen vier uhr nimmst du dein ganzes zeug und gehst zum auslauf im moment wandern sie dahin im späten nachmittag...

weiterer tipp, jetzt im april wird er fast jedes wochende gepachtet sein, also wäre im april jedesmal der montag ein top tag...

also bis denne... geh villeicht morgen nachmittag noch ein bisschen forellen kitzeln ; ) war auch gestern bei dem sauwetter, war aber richtig geil denn ich war der einzige der sich gewagt hat ; ) und konnte so auch die beiden weihern befischen, es gab 7 am unteren und dann noch mal 5 am zweiten also ein gelungener nachmittag...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Hört sich nach einem guten Testgewässer für meine P&M Specialist Trout an

Sind dort Spinner und co. erlaubt?

Petri zu den schönen Forellen

Hast du evtl. Fotos von dort?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

so weit ich weis, sind wobbler,spinner,blinker usw verboten....auch drillinge...


----------



## **bass** (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

ja ist alles verboten... leider aber mit spiro und pallette kanns du trozdem dei fische ärgern, weis nur nicht ob die zeit dafür ist glaub das gewässer muss sich dann doch schon um ein paar grad erwärmen bzw... auch enttrüben ; ) fotos hab ich leider keine wenn ich dran denke werd ich orgen mal ein paar bilder schiessen...


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

@all:
palette= spinnerblättchen

in küntzig hab ich auch gut mit dem "bodentaster" oder tiroler hölzl gefangen...einfach leicht über den boden gezupft...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Warum sind die in jedem Lux. See verboten, gut das ich im Sommer meinen Schein hab...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

weil man damit zuviel fängt
wenn du in olingen zuviele mit PB fängst,ist der plötzlich auch verboten...idiotisch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

loooooooooool joar typisch lux., alles verbieten was gut ist


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

lol,ja,aber in küntzig sind die nicht so drauf


----------



## **bass** (25. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

glaub wenn mann villeicht fragt und nicht unbedingt viele leute am weiher sind darf mann bestimmt auch spinnfischen warscheinlich muss du nur die drillinge durch einen einzelhaken ersetzen...

war am samstag dahin hatte beide tümpel für mich alleine und konnte an nem nachmittag 19 refos verhaften, hab aber auch nochmal soviele verpasst, beinm spinnen gtabs immer nur nen kleinen zupfer und das wars, haben nur selten den köder nochmal genommen... sind aber noch ein paar schöne kiloburschen drin! übrigens wird der untrere am 5 april mit 150 forellen besetzt fürne verpachtung also wäre es interressant am tag danach bzw. montags sein glück zu versuchen! ; )


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

dann muss ich mir den 7.April frei halten,damit mal wieder was in die kühltruhe kommt,die ist nämlich leer


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

Bis du da nicht in Belgien????


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteiche in Luxemburg*

nee,erst ab dem 10.


----------

